# Adobe Creative Suite 5.5 Now Available - Adds new HTML5 / iOS Support



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Today, Adobe announced Creative Suite 5.5*. 










*Get up to 80% off with Adobe CS5.5 Student and Teacher Editions*

_"Today announced the immediate availability of the Adobe Creative Suite 5.5 product family. Adobe Creative Suite 5.5 delivers important advances in HTML5 and Flash authoring, enabling designers and developers to create compelling content and applications. Creative Suite 5.5 products also feature significant innovation in the areas of video production and editing. Finally, Adobe Creative Suite 5.5 delivers exciting new capabilities in the exploding area of digital publishing. With Creative Suite 5.5 content authors worldwide can deliver high-impact work to multiple platforms, operating systems, Web browsers, smartphones and tablets – including Android, BlackBerry Tablet OS,* and Apple iOS devices.*"_

*Click here* to download Adobe's PDF on "What's New" with Creative Suite 5.5.


----------

